

Ask HN: Help me find older hacker news post - ajankovic

I need help with finding one of the posts that was recently here on hacker news. Unfortunately I haven&#x27;t saved it on time and now I need it for one of my projects.<p>It&#x27;s a post about an archive of entire internet crawled and available for download. It&#x27;s also offered as AWS image package. I just glanced through post initially and wanted to save it for later inspection but now I can&#x27;t find it in any of my bookmarks.<p>I tried searching like crazy but it&#x27;s possible that I am trying wrong keywords since I just barely looked at it at the time.<p>Can someone help me with this?
======
redox_
[http://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/past_week/0/crawl](http://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/past_week/0/crawl)

------
bockris
common crawl

~~~
ajankovic
Thank you! That's the one.

